# Feeding mice krill



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good morning everybody. I keep fish as well as mice and rats and I have low sodium freeze dried vitamin enriched krill on hand. The guaranteed analysis is
Crude protein 63%
Crude fat 12%
Crude fiber 3%
Moisture 3%
Phosphorus 0.1%

Would it be ok to feed these as treats instead of mealworms? I gave them tiny pieces last night and they gobbled them up quick as can be!


----------

